# New graphic card for my Setup...!



## max_snyper (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey guyz ....
i have finalised two cards according to my need.....660ti and hd7870.....Will not be going for stock cards.
Looking for MSI,Sapphire,Asus,Cards......Actually tied up between Msi hd7870 hawk and Msi 660ti pe and Asus 660-ti OC and sapphire hd7870 OC (FK out of stock ...waiting for them to be available again )...
Resolution would be 1080p and 1680*1050.....!
The problem is i could not find these cards in lamington .......will they arrive in this months end....?
For config see my Signature...!

cheers


----------



## Skud (Sep 22, 2012)

What's your budget? I guess the 660Ti would be a better choice.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes 660-ti is the obvious choice for gaming. Besides, 7870 is priced close to 660-ti in india.

You can also check 7950 if available under 25k. After driver updates, its value as increased and performs on par with a 670.


----------



## max_snyper (Sep 22, 2012)

@Skud....No issues what-so-ever down the line (q2-q3-q4..2013) with 660ti
@vickybat....my budget is strictly 20k not a penny more...thats the bar set for me....

And i called primeabgb for msi hd7870 hawk .....their response "not available...and not will be available"...found that response strange...!


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 23, 2012)

^^ May be because of the fact that prime is getting more profit from Sapphire cards.


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2012)

@ max_snyper - FK was selling a HD7870 just under 20k and I've heard that price of HD7870 is now around ~18k though nowhere it's available ( at-least not on shops ) at this price .. only some frum mebers can arrange this for ~17k though .. if you want to get it from some shop @ 20k wait a month at-least.


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey guyz going for the purchase this week end......its gonna be sapphire hd7870 oc or msi hd7870 hawk.....
Not going for 660-ti coz its too overpriced a for now...maximum can go for 21K budget...!
Which ones better and where cna i find hawk...?
can some one provide my the input for msi hawk (more interested in msi hawk...due to superb product)..!


----------



## iittopper (Oct 3, 2012)

Well you can get msi 660ti PE around 21k


----------



## vickybat (Oct 4, 2012)

Why don't you go for a 660 (non-ti) card? The Asus DCII 660 is around 18.8k (this month's digit mag) and i think is good value. Its performs like a 7870 and this one is factory overclocked too and has a solid build quality.

Its highly recommended imo.


----------



## Skud (Oct 4, 2012)

Rashi?


----------



## havoknation (Oct 4, 2012)

I am using ati from past 3-4 years but now I am strictly against it due to buggy drivers and very less game supportive graphics. go for green


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 4, 2012)

Can anyody find me zotac 660ti amp for 21~22k From lamington...?
tired of this wait game...!
Distributors & retailers are F****** with us now...!!!!!
Bad business tactics!!!!!!


----------



## Myth (Oct 4, 2012)

Take a 7870 or the Asus DCII 660. And start gaming.
Read ASUS GeForce GTX 660 Direct Cu II 2 GB Review | techPowerUp

In a week or two, you will not bother about the minor differences the cards in your range offer.


----------



## Skud (Oct 4, 2012)

Take a call max buddy. No point cursing over things which is beyond our control.


----------



## funskar (Oct 4, 2012)

max_snyper said:


> Can anyody find me zotac 660ti amp for 21~22k From lamington...?
> tired of this wait game...!
> Distributors & retailers are F****** with us now...!!!!!
> Bad business tactics!!!!!!



Zotac gtx 660ti is in stock for 22k n 660ti amp for 23.2k.

And 7870 saphire oc edtn is going for 17.8k..

And msi 7870 is out of stock due to higher price difference.. same is with asus..
Asus 7870 is for 25k n msi 7870 going for 24k.

THere will v no price fall on msi/asus 7870 till new stock arrives..

And no were u will find zotac 660ti amp for 21~22k


----------



## RCuber (Oct 4, 2012)

Myth said:


> Take a 7870 or the Asus DCII 660. And start gaming.
> Read ASUS GeForce GTX 660 Direct Cu II 2 GB Review | techPowerUp
> 
> In a week or two, you will not bother about the minor differences the cards in your range offer.



also I saw that 660 give about 60+ fps for 1080p on BF3 on ultra ..that double .. double the money I paid for my MSI 6850 Cyclone and more than Double the framerates I get with it


----------



## Skud (Oct 4, 2012)

funskar said:


> Zotac gtx 660ti is in stock for 22k n 660ti amp for 23.2k.
> 
> *And 7870 saphire oc edtn is going for 17.8k..*




At that price it seems a no-brainer. Where are you getting the card at that price?


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 4, 2012)

max_snyper said:


> tired of this wait game...!
> Distributors & retailers are F****** with us now...!!!!!
> Bad business tactics!!!!!!



Actually they are waiting before they start new batch of import. And rupee is getting stronger again.


----------



## funskar (Oct 5, 2012)

Skud said:


> At that price it seems a no-brainer. Where are you getting the card at that price?



Prices confirmed from aditya infotech distributor of saphire n zotac
And I can avail you the cards at these prices too..


----------



## vickybat (Oct 5, 2012)

Skud said:


> Rashi?



Not a problem anymore. Asus RMA is also now handled by *"Comptronics India"* and they are doing a fabulous job. Recently Rma'ed my aunt's "Asus Transformer Pad TF300T (Tegra 3)" 
as it didn't boot due to a bug in the os (version 4.0.3 ics). It was bought from singapore and i had to claim the international warranty which usually takes time. After two weeks , they replaced it with
jellybean os (ver. 4.1.1) and its running flawlessly now ( google voice is amazing).

I think we should now recommend Asus products without worrying about RMA at all.


----------



## funskar (Oct 5, 2012)

^^
As far i know comptronics only rma asus tablet n lappys..
Will confirm it today afternoon.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 5, 2012)

^^ Nope they also rma motherboard and gpu's. Its confirmed 100%.


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2012)

funskar said:


> Zotac gtx 660ti is in stock for 22k n 660ti amp for 23.2k.
> 
> And 7870 saphire oc edtn is going for 17.8k..
> 
> ...



is this deal good ? 
Nvidia N660Ti PE 2GD5/OC


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 5, 2012)

@topgear was considering msi 660-ti...but many problems popped up on the net regarding over-volting gpu and components, that too in design they have implemented this...!
may be a problem in near future.....fans may go boom some day or kill the psu!!!!
here's the whole story:
MSI Caught Overvolting GTX 660 Ti, 670 Power Edition Cards


----------



## funskar (Oct 5, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Nope they also rma motherboard and gpu's. Its confirmed 100%.



It's grt then



topgear said:


> is this deal good ?
> Nvidia N660Ti PE 2GD5/OC



Yeah the deal is nice bt problem wid msi pe  edition a guy on E sold it just after 1 week n bought zotac one..
Msi nvidia gpus  r giving problems re..
Better to grab zotac asus ones ..


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 5, 2012)

@max_snyper  --> look around and u'll find Sapphire HD7870 for less than 18k. 
Price of GPU won't go down any sooner no matter what.


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 5, 2012)

How much is the 7950 3gb going for locally?


----------



## Cilus (Oct 5, 2012)

Around 24K to 25K


----------



## _AkasH_ (Oct 5, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Nope they also rma motherboard and gpu's. Its confirmed 100%.



What about mobos and GPUs imported? Will they RMA that too?


----------



## Skud (Oct 5, 2012)

Not unless they carry an international warranty, which mobos and GPU don't.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 5, 2012)

_AkasH_ said:


> What about mobos and GPUs imported? Will they RMA that too?



If they have international warranty, they will definitely handle RMA. Usually gpu's and mobo don't offer international warranty.


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2012)

max_snyper said:


> @topgear was considering msi 660-ti...but many problems popped up on the net regarding over-volting gpu and components, that too in design they have implemented this...!
> may be a problem in near future.....fans may go boom some day or kill the psu!!!!
> here's the whole story:
> MSI Caught Overvolting GTX 660 Ti, 670 Power Edition Cards





funskar said:


> It's grt then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok .. Thanks for the info guys


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 8, 2012)

Guys...now even im more confused.....do i need to wait for the sea islands or spends on the card which is available now....?
Coz if dates are correct then Jan 2013 is the release date... accordingly we will get the product feb end or march ......so would it be viable to spends 20k on the current architecture or buy med-low now and go for sea islands when  they arrive???
Suggestions please...!


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't think waiting for Sea Islands would be a good idea .. you better get what's the best possible in your budget.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 9, 2012)

Wait is endless.  
If you understand what I mean.


----------

